

Tylenol can reduce the emotional pain of social rejection. - bumbledraven
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20548058#

======
balding_n_tired
Right, but so can alcohol, and mixing alcohol and tylenol can be bad for your
liver.

